# Guard Animal



## *Andi

I'm looking for info from people that have guard aniamls ... Right now I have one great pryrenees (out of three) 

Many people use llamas (I don't like them and they don't like me .. :dunno others use donkeys ... never had one ... for the most part they are very high, price wise around here. 

Then we could go with a dog ... maremma ??? 

For the fisrt few years ... my great prys were great ... till the folks next door started giving them 'steak scraps' ... now I can't keep them home. :gaah:Now Sheba (the one I have left) does come home every night ... but makes a trip around to folks that live around here each day... no fence or gate will stop her.

Now I have only lost one sheep (knock on wood) for unknown reasons this past year ... and with the number of coyotes and cats in the area ... I wonder how long my luck will hold ... 

So tell me about your guard animal...


----------



## SurvivalNut

Have a 4 month old pyr. Will keep him away from the steak scraping neighbors. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## *Andi

They started off with dog treats and when that didn't work changed to the meat scraps. :gaah:

They said they didn't like the dogs barking at them ... and they just wanted to be friends with them. I did try and explain ... "that was the dogs job!" Not long after that and Sheba had started with her rounds ... the neighbor said something one day about her coming over to her house. (she didn't sound happy about it) I gave her a smile and told her that her plan had worked ... they were now friends.


----------



## mmszbi

I don't know much about pyrenees(sp)? All I am stuck with is a lazy, happy go lucky Bassett Hound. Sucks as a guard dog, excellent as a watch dog.
Nothing, but nothing gets close to the house without him knowing and doing his bark/howl thing. That's pretty much where it ends. After he has said hello to whoever, back to the couch. I think it's the ears, he don't miss anything.


----------



## The_Blob

I have watch dog chihuahuas, they hear EVERYTHING 

so I guess I'm the 'guard person' in this relationship!


----------



## ZoomZoom

Talking about llama's and pryrenes, it sounds like you're protecting your sheep. Are you looking for a guard animal for your livestock or for people?


----------



## *Andi

Sorry - Around here we call them guard animals ... I should have said ... livestock guard animals ... my bad...

But yes, that is what I'm look into ... something to put with the sheep and goats.


----------



## HarleyRider

I have a ScoobyDog.... 1/2 German Shepherd and 1/2 Rhodesian Ridgeback. She acts and looks like Scooby Doo on the cartoons, but absolutely NOTHING or NO ONE gets near my house or yard without Scooby letting me know about it, and that deep, low growl definitely will scare off an intruder. Best guard animal I have ever had. :beercheer:


----------



## Clarice

We have a boxer, just the size of her deters most. She loves our chickens (only "livestock" we have at this time). When we let them out to roam she will lay there and watch, the chickens pay her no attention. I just wish I could train her to help herd them back in the pen when necessary.


----------



## Calebra

A lot of dog breeds will work as a deterent due to their looks but are way to human friendly to trully protect.There is always the idea of trying to balance socialization of the dog and protection instincts. I have a pitbull for instance--looks work well as a deterent but since they've been bred to be human friendly he is not much of a guard dog. He will give me a heads up if someone's coming and his bark and looks will scare you off but he likes people way too much--will help you carry stuff out if you come into my place.Now if you're stupid enough to act aggresivly towards his owner or someone he knows--in that case you are in a bit of a pickle.
If you are looking for a breed that is designed to protect against humans you should look into guardian breeds. Pyrrs are guardians but bred to be probably the friendliest of all guardian breeds towards humans--they're mostly animal protection oriented. Look into such breeds as tibetan mastiffs,ovcharkas,presas,cane corso or fila braziliero. These breeds have a natural distrast towards humans and capability to stop an intruder.


----------



## HozayBuck

*Andi said:


> I'm looking for info from people that have guard aniamls ... Right now I have one great pryrenees (out of three)
> 
> Many people use llamas (I don't like them and they don't like me .. :dunno others use donkeys ... never had one ... for the most part they are very high, price wise around here.
> 
> Then we could go with a dog ... maremma ???
> 
> For the fisrt few years ... my great prys were great ... till the folks next door started giving them 'steak scraps' ... now I can't keep them home. :gaah:Now Sheba (the one I have left) does come home every night ... but makes a trip around to folks that live around here each day... no fence or gate will stop her.
> 
> Now I have only lost one sheep (knock on wood) for unknown reasons this past year ... and with the number of coyotes and cats in the area ... I wonder how long my luck will hold ...
> 
> So tell me about your guard animal...


I was never around the Great "P's" until I came here the LOM had 3 down to one now.. but more coming, they are awesome dogs!!.. she allows no feeding other then the dog food they get.. no scraps etc.. I doubt yours are allowing things to come around due to the meat scraps I'd say it's because they are gone to the neighbors place.. we had one that lived with the goats he died and his replacement isn't ready for that..one loved to play with the chickens.. but of course killed them playing with them.. she was under 2 years old.. so she went to some people who have stock but no chickens..

I wasn't into them when i first got here but now I think they are great... my dog is a mix of something crossed with something..:dunno:: but she can hear a fish fart under water from 500 yards away... hell I can't hear rain on a tin roof... but I can handle whatever comes our way after I know about it lol

Your on the right track, just keep your dog at home... tied up if need be.. and tell the folks next door to stop feeding your dog that it's ruining it as a stock guard...


----------



## *Andi

I did talk to the folks next door but that went no where ... Oh well ... My great pryrenees were great dogs and I was sorry to see them go but they did . (they all now have new homes) 

Calebra thanks for the list ... but the price range on most of the ones I saw was way out of my price range ... The cane corso I found in a search was 2500.00  very cool looking dog and one that I wouldn't think about getting in its bubble with but I would never pay that for a dog. (Just can't do it, just not in my nature ) 

But thanks for posting them ...


----------



## Daegnus

Most working/guard dogs will work well, as will mutts of those breeds. The important thing is to reduce their socializing with people and other animals to JUST you/your family, and the animals they are going to protect. Make sure they spend most of their time with the flock, and look to you for training and food purposes.

You could also train them to only accept food/treats from you personally, which might be necessary in your case. This will of course help with the neighbors, and also with trust in you. The more they trust you, the more they'll want to protect you and do what you ask them to do.


----------



## *Andi

Thanks Daegnus ... some very good points.


----------



## Calebra

I'd say take a look at petfinder.com
It's a search engine listing all the animals in shelters.About 60 percent of dogs there are purebred . Will cost you a lot less than going through a breeder and you'll probably be saving a life. Also check out guardianrescue.com.
When choosing a breed take into account your weather--down here in Idaho no matter how much I like pressas and such I think a dog needs fur lol. My pit has 3 coats and a bunch of t shirts and still freezes his overmuscled butt off.
No matter what breed you'll choose look into what a guardian breed is. These dogs can be a handfull--I am not talking about just the cat that an average one is going to be a lot stronger than an average person .Character traits such as cheereza--human distrast bred into filas ,extreme intellegence--a lot of these dogs were never bred to be controlled but to make decitions themselves.All that presents certain problems in training and socialization.And do socialize them--I know you're trying to avoid neighbors and such being able to get to him--trust me I know how that is--but if you have a long lost relative visiting you want to be able to control the dog .


----------



## *Andi

guardianrescue.com :2thumb: I give them a look see ... Thanks. 

As for the neighbors well I will not be putting any more dogs in that pasture ... I think I will keep the pigs in it for a while.


----------

